# backyard custom hydraulics!



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

hydro installs, sales,n more!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Seen some of your work and it looks really good homie..... I hope my boy Guero takes his ride over there for you to finish up..... _


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

this monte took about 4 to 5 months to finish up with paint and all.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 8 2010, 01:35 PM~18516502
> *Seen some of your work and it looks really good homie..... I hope my boy Guero takes his ride over there for you to finish up.....
> *


thanks homie i really apreciat the props, i gave him my number hope to hear from him.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

some control arms for a big body caddy


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

basic install black magic nothing fancy just a street cruiser. but he back for some more work.... 
























uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

a ride in the works right now not really many pics on it cuz been busy working on it. 

























ill have more soon. uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

this is the suspension work on my cutlass still in the works.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

ill post more of this later i just have to resize the photos...


----------



## jucied62ss (Jan 30, 2004)

you woork look good homie


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bad ass work homie......


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like your good at what you do.

keep up the quality homie.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
good work... 
loving the backyard boogie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

You chroming to carnal?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 9 2010, 12:12 PM~18525356
> *You chroming to carnal?
> *


Yea homie


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

GOOD LUCK BRO!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 9 2010, 06:25 PM~18528236
> *GOOD LUCK BRO!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice clean work


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Wat kind of paint did u use in the trunk it looks fuckin sweet


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

sick man wish i had a garage


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: Looks good keep up the good work


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks evryone for the comments. i try my best to make its done right! ill have some more photos up soon.....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

^^^^^^^-----------SINGLE PUMP FULL FRAME WRAP, 5.7 T.b.i


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 14 2010, 03:21 PM~18567075
> *^^^^^^^-----------SINGLE PUMP FULL FRAME WRAP, 5.7 T.b.i
> *


.............. nice whats that bad boy hitting 40?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Sep 17 2010, 06:15 PM~18594016
> *.............. nice whats that bad boy hitting 40?
> *


its in the low fiftees now that pic was b for the frame and mods.


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 17 2010, 09:19 PM~18595425
> *its in the low fiftees now that pic was b for the frame and mods.
> *


.................... damn thats bad ass


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 18 2010, 10:36 PM~18601732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good hop


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 18 2010, 10:36 PM~18601732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 18 2010, 11:36 PM~18601983
> *good hop
> *


thanks


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

got some 8" comp cylinders brand new if anyone interested......


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 21 2010, 07:10 PM~18626481
> *got some 8" comp cylinders brand new if anyone interested......
> *


What's the ticket shipped to 90255?


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 21 2010, 07:10 PM~18626481
> *got some 8" comp cylinders brand new if anyone interested......
> *


What's the ticket shipped to 90255?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Sep 21 2010, 09:08 PM~18627977
> *What's the ticket shipped to 90255?
> *


95 I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn bro you get down nice work ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Bro!! Great work.. We'll meet up.. 

Real Talk..

Mickey


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks eveyone hope I can keep it coming uffin: uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

qvo Nimster


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_Outstanding work brotha congrads. :thumbsup: _


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thank you.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

found some old pics


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 24 2010, 04:15 PM~18654259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S THE TICKET ON THESE PARTS FOR AN 86 CUTTY? PM ME A PRICE BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 27 2010, 08:24 AM~18671620
> *WHAT'S THE TICKET ON THESE PARTS FOR AN 86 CUTTY? PM ME A PRICE BRO... :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 27 2010, 07:31 PM~18677039
> *
> *


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 28 2010, 09:35 AM~18681192
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *


YOU MAKING VEGAS?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

if all goes good BackYard Customs will be in VEGAS !!!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

body coming back from paint on the 79 and got to get ready for the frame to go out for powder coat... backyard in full effect.... uffin:  








mazda pearl white


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

looks good carnal !!!!!


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 30 2010, 10:48 PM~18706903
> *body coming back from paint on the 79 and got to get ready for the frame to go out for powder coat... backyard in full effect....  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@Oct 1 2010, 07:36 AM~18710067
> *lookin good
> *


thanks homie, i try my best to take care of the customer :biggrin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 1 2010, 12:41 PM~18711243
> *thanks homie, i try my best to take care of the customer :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to get it bak hopefully it will b out next summer


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL+Oct 2 2010, 09:57 AM~18717985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie i try to do my thing


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for one of Chicago's best !!!!


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

looks good homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Ahhhh... just took notice to this thread... keep posting up A


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Oct 13 2010, 07:57 PM~18804563
> *Ahhhh... just took notice to this thread... keep posting up A
> *


just got back from las vegas and need to get cracking on some of these projects, ill have pics up soon :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

peice going on a 63 bel air i am putting together








uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Cool thread. Looks like you guys are doing some nice work. :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 10 2010, 11:15 AM~18533445
> *sick man wish i had a garage
> *


:yessad: I got a single car, barely big enough to fit my car and SOME of my tools. :uh:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 14 2010, 12:04 PM~18810281
> *Cool thread.  Looks like you guys are doing some nice work. :thumbsup:
> :yessad: I got a single car, barely big enough to fit my car and SOME of my tools. :uh:
> *


i shure was fortunate to say when we lookd for a house we really were looking for a garage lolol 
im trying my best to do nice street quality work, so far so good


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2010, 01:07 PM~18810295
> *
> i shure was fortunate to say when we lookd for a house we really were looking for a garage lolol
> im trying my best to do nice street quality work, so far so good
> *



definitely have to say you do some good work might have to hit you up. if you make it up for the last chili's show october 19 we'll talk cuz i need somework done.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Oct 14 2010, 06:31 PM~18813403
> *definitely have to say you do some good work might have to hit you up. if you make it up for the last chili's show october 19 we'll talk cuz i need somework done.
> *


thank you, hope i can make it out but im planning a suprise party for my pops and trying to push some work out that needs to go to powder coat.


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 15 2010, 01:44 AM~18816983
> *thank you, hope i can make it out but im planning a suprise party for my pops and trying to push some work out that needs to go to powder coat.
> *



thats cool either way i'll be hitting you up


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks homies


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

some work i got going for this week! fix some drop mounts install adjustable trailing arms and put some different swivel ball cups..


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

do your thing NINJA !!!!!! TTT for some clean f-cking work....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 17 2010, 10:22 PM~18838348
> *do your thing NINJA !!!!!! TTT for some clean f-cking work....
> *


Thanks homie I can't wait to get some of this work out.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 30 2010, 08:48 PM~18706903
> *body coming back from paint on the 79 and got to get ready for the frame to go out for powder coat... backyard in full effect....  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ALEX!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 19 2010, 04:40 PM~18853876
> *LOOKING GOOD ALEX!
> *


Thanks homie! I'm going to try to get back to work on that one soon after I knock out some quick cash


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Very nice work man :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm tryin to figure on makin a garage built body hoist. Anyone got pics or ideas. I was thinking bout getting 2 engine stands and giving it a twist.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

those ar nice shoes homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Oct 26 2010, 03:52 AM~18910270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i sold them bro i want 13's.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

next on the chopping block lolol. fixing some things on this linc. and adding some adjustable trailing arms chrome


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats the waiting list like right now bro, or is it first come first serve ???  do your thing bro !!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 27 2010, 09:15 PM~18927354
> *whats the waiting list like right now bro, or is it first come first serve ???   do your thing bro !!!!
> *


not really a waiting list but there is a job coming after this one.  and still got the monte here....


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

orale...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18927291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All done!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:nicoderm: putn out work :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 28 2010, 04:25 PM~18932816
> *All done!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks fellas I'm trying to get stuff done.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18927259
> *i sold them bro i want 13's.
> *


hell yea dawg 13'z were its at im tryn 2 get sum 13's blue simular 2 that color kuz my frame it that exact color where u get urs dawg? if u dnt mind me ask bro


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Oct 30 2010, 02:58 AM~18945723
> *hell yea dawg 13'z were its at im tryn 2 get sum 13's blue simular 2 that color kuz my frame it that exact color where u get urs dawg? if u dnt mind me ask bro
> *


Those rims were from homeboyz


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

sup brotha wen u gona have room so u can fix tha rack i wana start wrkin on the rear end and put sum interior in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DreameR815_@Oct 31 2010, 04:12 PM~18954204
> *sup brotha wen u gona have room so u can fix tha rack i wana start wrkin on the rear end and put sum interior in the trunk :biggrin:
> *


ReaL soon homie I'll take care of it


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gdog (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 1 2010, 05:11 AM~18957182
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie! the rotisorrie works awesome!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*PUTTING IN SOME MAJOR WORK HOMIE* :thumbsup:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 31 2010, 02:02 PM~18953222
> *Those rims were from homeboyz
> *


were they from do they got a website dawg may i get it if its koo?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for BYC


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 12 2010, 02:34 PM~19053147
> *:werd:
> *


sup playa! :biggrin: the frame back in the garage and i started cutting on it today. want to get it done by the end of the week.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 15 2010, 05:39 PM~19074612
> *sup playa!  :biggrin: the frame back in the garage and i started cutting on it today. want to get it done by the end of the week.
> *


prob take a few days off this week ill let you know maybe ill go over there and be the gofor :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 15 2010, 09:35 PM~19078389
> *prob take a few days off this week ill let you know maybe ill go over there and be the gofor  :biggrin:
> *


man i actually need some help right now with what im doing. i tried growing two more hands but i cant...lolol


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*C*


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@Dec 2 2010, 08:49 PM~19223761
> *TTT
> *


Your frame should back early next week they had a color a shade darker than what you had originally.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

I'm currently molding my homeboys frame and doing final touches and hopefully off to powdercoat. I'll post some pics soon I haven't had a chance Im focusd on getting it done. uffin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 3 2010, 10:10 PM~19232358
> *Your frame should back early next week they had a color a shade darker than what you had originally.
> *


koo I should b headin out there probably Monday to drop off them parts


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Q- vo neighbors how's everything? Where you guys hiding el carnicero? Lolol


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

post pics already !!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 8 2010, 09:56 PM~19279160
> *post pics already !!!!!
> *


Lolol!! Soon as I get a chance bro, I'll try to take the camera with me tomorrow


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 8 2010, 11:56 PM~19279160
> *post pics already !!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

alright here you go i took some time and snaped some picks today. perty much its all done. 








































installed buckets in the rear, molded the frame, solid motor mounts and chain mounts for the front, and some other things i dont remember.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

some more. 








































after its on the frame with hydros it should lay lower than what the mesurement says.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

NICE!!!!! good work brothas ... drinking time... first 2 pitchers on me tonight


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 9 2010, 05:30 PM~19286345
> *NICE!!!!! good work brothas ... drinking time... first 2 pitchers on me tonight
> *


Wish I could bro


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Doin work son! Looks like frame is comin along quick .. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking good Alex,Keep up the Great Work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks again everyone for the props I always try my best


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@Dec 12 2010, 10:16 AM~19306872
> *TTT
> *


The frame is back!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up brotha


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

its cold out homie the stove aint cutting it hno: hno:


----------



## 62drop (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Alex your doing big thangs in Chi Town :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Dec 13 2010, 09:09 PM~19319802
> *Alex your doing big thangs in Chi Town :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 9 2010, 07:19 PM~19286241
> *some more.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 6 2010, 11:42 PM~19259638
> *Q- vo neighbors how's everything? Where you guys hiding el carnicero? Lolol
> *


:dunno: 
Havent seen him for a while... we take time off during the holidays :biggrin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## juanmilw (Oct 16, 2010)

HEY IM IN MILWAUKEE......I HAVE A 99 SAFARI HOW MUCH TO BAG IT?? AND WHAT IF I GRAB A G-BODY HOW MUCH FOR A BASIC HYDRO SETUP INSTALLED?????


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Body is on the frame : puffin:


----------



## juanmilw (Oct 16, 2010)

DAM I GUESS I CANT GET ANY WORK DONE ................I JUST WANTED A PRICE ON A BASIC HYDRO SETUP.........................


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juanmilw_@Dec 29 2010, 05:48 PM~19452087
> *DAM I GUESS I CANT GET ANY WORK DONE ................I JUST WANTED A PRICE ON A BASIC HYDRO SETUP.........................
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 29 2010, 01:34 AM~19446393
> *Body is on the frame : puffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*TTMFT for the homie Alex..... bad ass work!!!!*


----------



## buddha21 (Jun 4, 2009)

what you charge for a basic setup


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

gracias gotti!

pm sent for the install


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

TTT good stuff homie i like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

qvoooo alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup danny, jimmy, and benny! Not much going on had to get a job to make the ends meet. Sþill putting in some work but that's a part time gig now.
Thanks for the props og. Ill be postin up some stuff soon street cars.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

i hear that my brotha


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Dam homie you can throw down on your work I give you a lot props ese keep doing brother well now I know I was emailing you homie good to know but for sure ese I will be taking my a-arms too you ese I like the work you did on those Big body a-arms I love the work you did on those. Frist let me get the paint done then it will be a-arms for sure homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Feb 15 2011, 09:26 PM~19880498
> *Dam homie you can throw down on your work I give you a lot props ese keep doing brother well now I know I was emailing you homie good to know but for sure ese I will be taking my a-arms too you ese I like the work you did on those Big body a-arms I love the work you did on those. Frist let me get the paint done then it will be a-arms for sure homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, I look foward to it. uffin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

much love to byc alex keep up the good work


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 8 2010, 01:35 PM~18516497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat kinda paint u guyz use in da trunk it looks badass


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Feb 23 2011, 02:59 PM~19942636
> *wat kinda paint u guyz use in da trunk it looks badass
> *


The owner of the car did that, I can find out though.


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

how much will you guyz charge 4 a set of top gbody arms extended 2inch and chromed


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Feb 23 2011, 03:48 PM~19943017
> *how much will you guyz charge 4 a set of  top gbody arms extended 2inch and chromed
> *


pm sent.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats good Alex, I need to holla at you about looking at my lincoln homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 23 2011, 05:09 PM~19943556
> *Whats good Alex, I need to holla at you about looking at my lincoln homie
> *


sounds good homie, guero got my number bro


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

sup alex. :wave:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Whats up fellas! uffin:


----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)

kool ass vato!! badass work!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Feb 26 2011, 07:01 PM~19968686
> *kool ass vato!! badass work!!
> *


Thanks guero! I'm glad you like my work. I should be getting started on your frame work next saturday. uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 27 2011, 05:50 PM~19974371
> *
> *


Sup danny! How is the family?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

SUP ALEX...THIS IS JOSE, CESARS FRIEND....I GOT A BIG BODY LAC...I SEEN PICS OF CHROME CONTROL ARMS...R U SELLING THEM....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@Mar 8 2011, 10:23 AM~20042096
> *SUP ALEX...THIS IS JOSE, CESARS FRIEND....I GOT A BIG BODY LAC...I SEEN PICS OF CHROME CONTROL ARMS...R U SELLING THEM....
> *


no thats just some work i was doing.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:biggrin:
[/quote]
qvvooo alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup penny! How are things?


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18927291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 A I KNOW THAT CAR 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 8 2011, 12:59 PM~20043088
> *no thats just some work i was doing.
> *


NE RECOMMENDATIONS ON WHO TO GO FOR CHROMING


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Mar 8 2011, 06:44 PM~20045560
> *A I KNOW THAT CAR
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: q-vo beto


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@Mar 8 2011, 08:34 PM~20046582
> *NE RECOMMENDATIONS ON WHO TO GO FOR CHROMING
> *


Those got done at anr if you want hit them up there on layitlow also


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up Carnal it almost time to hit the drawing board !!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 10 2011, 02:22 PM~20060361
> *whats up Carnal it almost time to hit the drawing board !!!
> *


They changed my schedule for Sunday now


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 10 2011, 03:28 PM~20060410
> *They changed my schedule for Sunday now
> *


damn homie i see you've been hard at work.. how much to extend my upper a arms 1/2 inch. and what's the turn around??? keep up the great work


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Mar 10 2011, 08:34 PM~20063407
> *damn homie i see you've been hard at work.. how much to extend my upper a arms 1/2 inch. and what's the turn around??? keep up the great work
> *


Just extend? Should be done in a day .


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 10 2011, 10:07 PM~20063718
> *Just extend? Should be done in a day .
> *


how much???


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Mar 10 2011, 09:08 PM~20063724
> *how much???
> *


Pm sent


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

How much for extending some upper a arms 2.5? And how much do you charge for battery racks. Lets say a rack that can hold ten batts


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Mar 11 2011, 04:57 PM~20070076
> *How much for extending some upper a arms 2.5? And how much do you charge for battery racks. Lets say a rack that can hold ten batts
> *


Pm sent


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 14 2011, 07:11 PM~20091623
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Mar 15 2011, 08:16 AM~20095742
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup beto! Man its starting to be a bad week, my welder messed up and they shipped my compressor fuckt up too!


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

damn homie thats sucks. and i'll be sending you my a arms soon.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Mar 15 2011, 09:45 AM~20096303
> *damn homie thats sucks.  and i'll be sending you my a arms soon.
> *


Yea its a bad week for me, looking forward to it homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT dont trip carnal


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*nice work...*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Mar 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20109906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props. 
@ jimmy I'm trying not to let it get to me


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 16 2011, 11:25 PM~20110797
> *Thanks for the props.
> @ jimmy I'm trying not to let it get to me
> *


  everything will be alright homie :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 17 2011, 08:04 AM~20112573
> *  everything will be alright homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: sup david!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 17 2011, 05:02 PM~20115411
> *:wave:  :wave: sup david!
> *


:wave: sup alex? 
shit bro just working tryin to get $ together for the ride and you?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Waiting for my compressor problem to be fixed and working bro. Trying to get some work done so I can work on my car.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT FOR BYC


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

SUP ALEX
DO U HAVE ANY ITALIAN DUMP COIL U WANT TO SELL...LMK


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 19 2011, 08:01 PM~20131076
> *Waiting for my compressor problem to be fixed and working bro. Trying to get some work done so I can work on my car.
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@Mar 21 2011, 01:04 PM~20143228
> *SUP ALEX
> DO U HAVE ANY ITALIAN DUMP COIL U WANT TO SELL...LMK
> *


Sorry I don't have any I sold the ones that I had.


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 21 2011, 11:05 PM~20148445
> *Sorry I don't have any I sold the ones that I had.
> *


no problem :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

JUST PASSIN TRU


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup homie! How you been?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt 4 byc


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks E!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 25 2011, 08:54 AM~20177267
> *TTT
> *


Thanks for the bump homie uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's. Up alex how u been


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup Danny! Just hanging in there bro. How about yourself?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 28 2011, 06:10 PM~20204070
> *nice pics
> *


Thanks E ! There will be another caddy coming to me soon for a full install. Right now I'm doing a frame for solitos minor reinforcements and I have a Monte here that is back on the frame and will have The set up in it soon.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 28 2011, 07:16 PM~20204128
> *Thanks E ! There will be another caddy coming to me soon for a full install. Right now I'm doing a frame for solitos minor reinforcements and I have a Monte here that is back on the frame and will have The set up in it soon.
> *


thats whats up bruh man much love n luck with ur venture


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 28 2011, 06:33 PM~20204316
> *thats whats up bruh man much love n luck with ur venture
> *


Actually I am working a full time job so the garage work is going real slow
But thanks bro.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20204128
> *Thanks E ! There will be another caddy coming to me soon for a full install. Right now I'm doing a frame for solitos minor reinforcements and I have a Monte here that is back on the frame and will have The set up in it soon.
> *


then my car :uh:??? :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 28 2011, 07:11 PM~20204780
> *then my car  :uh:???  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like the line is long, but the time is short homie! Lolol


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 29 2011, 04:53 PM~20212220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks bad ass homie them 14-6? I got a 93 and I want to put some wires on it


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Apr 1 2011, 10:12 PM~20240477
> *Car looks bad ass homie them 14-6? I got a 93 and I want to put some wires on it
> *


Rear is 14x6's and the front is 14x7's


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 28 2011, 07:51 PM~20204550
> *Actually I am working a full time job so the garage work is going real slow
> But thanks bro.
> *


B4 u know u bruh, bizness is goin to b boomn 4 u n ur goin 2 have to quit ur fulltime job n do this full time :0


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats good homie, wondering If I should change my battery setup.. Got 4 pumps and 8 batteries, running 48 to the front and rear. How could I get more juice to the front without adding more batteries?


----------



## biggie23 (Jun 22, 2005)

backyard custom does some nice clean work ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone I try my best to help. Sup pit I sent you a pm. Qvo Danny!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

* Just stopping by to say Hi :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:. Keep Up the Good Work  *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Apr 6 2011, 09:19 AM~20273197
> * Just stopping by to say Hi  :biggrin: :wave:  :wave:  :wave:. Keep Up the Good Work
> *


 :wave: :wave: thanks norma! hope all is good.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:inout: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 6 2011, 07:53 PM~20277895
> *:inout:    :thumbsup:
> *


Sup homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

post some new pics already homie :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 14 2011, 07:49 PM~20341920
> *post some new pics already homie  :biggrin:
> *


Haven't had time bro hopefully this Saturday I can knock some work out and take some pics.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 15 2011, 12:36 AM~20343258
> *Haven't had time bro hopefully this Saturday I can knock some work out and take some pics.
> *


Wedos frame


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Apr 15 2011, 04:51 PM~20347221
> *Wedos frame
> *


 :yes:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Apr 15 2011, 02:51 PM~20347221
> *Wedos frame
> *


Good progress today hopefully ill finish it Friday


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 18 2011, 01:26 AM~20362788
> *Good progress today hopefully ill finish it Friday
> *


good stuff...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

im not the best welder in the world but i try my best. this is a solitos frame i am reinforcing a little more and god willing have it powder coated for him. reinforced the tails center inside rails lower a arm mounts, lower trailing arm mounts and spring pockets.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

lookin good playa


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 18 2011, 08:49 PM~20368618
> *im not the best welder in the world but i try my best. this is a solitos frame i am reinforcing a little more and god willing have it powder coated for him. reinforced the tails center inside rails lower a arm mounts, lower trailing arm mounts and spring pockets.
> *



Just keep it up... your only going to get better at it.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 23 2011, 01:44 PM~20403376
> *uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

heres my backyard setup...not too bad.. :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Looks good. Sup fons!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 22 2011, 02:37 PM~20397338
> *Just keep it up...  your only going to get better at it.
> *


x2


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 18 2011, 09:49 PM~20368618
> *im not the best welder in the world but i try my best. this is a solitos frame i am reinforcing a little more and god willing have it powder coated for him. reinforced the tails center inside rails lower a arm mounts, lower trailing arm mounts and spring pockets.
> *


I believe its in better hands with you Bro!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Apr 25 2011, 07:09 AM~20413958
> *I believe its in better hands with you Bro!
> *


Thanks pit its all done now and will be heading back home on the weekend


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

It's been good here past couple of days I have gotten a lot done. Hoping to get these jobs delivered for the weekend so I can bring more lol


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

sooo alex wen can i drop off those a arms so u can wrap them n mold u kno since u said it was gona b a gift hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

how much for sum 2inch g-body uppers moulded and chromed?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DreameR815_@Apr 26 2011, 06:58 PM~20426818
> *sooo alex wen can i drop off those a arms so u can wrap them n mold u kno since u said it was gona b a gift hahahaha  :roflmao:
> *


Wish I could homie but I can give you a birthday price homie lmk uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 22 2011, 02:37 PM~20397338
> *Just keep it up...  your only going to get better at it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anita_@Apr 26 2011, 09:19 PM~20428274
> *how much for sum 2inch g-body uppers moulded and chromed?
> *


Thats WAY to much, you don't gain anything by goin that far. Just throw your ball joints out of alignment. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

What up alex, late night I see..... :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 28 2011, 12:35 PM~20440484
> *What up alex, late night I see..... :biggrin:
> *


Sup Bruce, I work third shift so I'm up all night.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 28 2011, 03:39 PM~20441731
> *:inout:
> *


Sup spook, if you get that working post some pics


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 28 2011, 04:49 PM~20441808
> *Sup spook, if you get that working post some pics
> *


will do imma be in the garage tomorrow for most of the day


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

I'll have a new car stating soon, ill post some pics uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

more things that were done to gueros frame. 
smoothed out the belly the best i could. 

















reinforced the spring pockets


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

some progress on a monte i been working on for a while. not much left on it to be complete


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

^^^^^^ HEAVY HITTER ^^^^^^^ 

looks good brotha


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 3 2011, 01:49 PM~20476449
> *^^^^^^ HEAVY HITTER ^^^^^^^
> 
> looks good brotha
> *


Talked to nando today hopefully we could wrap it up soon


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> Talked to nando today hopefully we could wrap it up soon
> [/quote
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looking good homie.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 3 2011, 07:40 PM~20478008
> *Talked to nando today hopefully we could wrap it up soon
> *


coo thats good !!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> > Talked to nando today hopefully we could wrap it up soon
> > [/quote
> >
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

PICS OF THE DROP MOUNTS YOU MADE FOR ME 
WILL POST PICS OF THEM INSTALLED IN A FEW 


















THANKS AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Progress photos comin soon!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

65 impala a arms im doing for a member of mine. switching the ball joint to unbreakable and mounting it from the bottome and capping the top with one peice plate hopefully tomorrow ill wrap it up. never done a set of arms like this doing something i have never done before but has been done by others. hope you guys like it.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 7 2011, 09:06 PM~20505090
> *65 impala a arms im doing for a member of mine. switching the ball joint to unbreakable and mounting it from the bottome and capping the top with one peice plate hopefully tomorrow ill wrap it up. never done a set of arms like this doing something i have never done before but has been done by others. hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup: 
HOW DO YOU GET THE BOLTS AND NUTS ON WITH CAPPING OFF THE TOP


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 7 2011, 10:37 PM~20505868
> *LOOKS REAL NICE AND CLEAN  :thumbsup:
> HOW DO YOU GET THE BOLTS AND NUTS ON WITH CAPPING OFF THE TOP
> *


Welding the bolts in from the top down so you just have to loosen the nuts.


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

damm them arms lookin good i bet tha 65 they goin is bad ass 2 hahaha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks good bro


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for BYC


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

still need to polish the cut edge and little more work to the underside.
but perty much going to look like this.
























uffin: uffin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Apr 25 2011, 08:09 AM~20413958
> *I believe its in better hands with you Bro!
> *


_*X to the motherfucken 2*_


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

FOR SALEone of our members is selling this BMH piston pump, along with brand new black springs and a pair of cylinders, all from BMH all brand new. NO USE.. pump has fittings and new gear, 









will take pictures of springs and cylinders tomorrow


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

:bowrofl:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup Danny how are things? Thanks for the bump


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DreameR815_@May 10 2011, 08:17 PM~20526195
> *:bowrofl:
> *


trying to make them real nice homie! The 65 gonna look good with these.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

wud up alex hey do you have any adjustible lower trailing arms for a g body


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 10 2011, 11:35 PM~20527897
> *wud up alex  hey do you have any adjustible lower trailing arms for a g body
> *


I can get them for you if you want. Not much wait time. Lmk


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 11 2011, 12:36 PM~20530512
> *whats up homie
> *


trying to catch up bro. Have to do some lowers for the 65 too. Then hopefully quick job on the weekend.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*TTMFT for backyard custom hydraulics*_ 


*From your homies @*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2011, 08:16 AM~20536812
> *TTMFT for backyard custom hydraulics
> From your homies @
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: gracias for the bump homie! How is guero doing?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 12 2011, 12:54 AM~20535171
> *trying to catch up bro. Have to do some lowers for the 65 too. Then hopefully quick job on the weekend.
> *


and then my car !!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie just working waiting for the good weather to cruise and u how's work keeping busy I see


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 12 2011, 04:10 PM~20539814
> *What's up homie just working waiting for the good weather to cruise and u how's work keeping busy I see
> *


Yea bro a little I can't take on a lot of work one cuz of the room and two cuz of the time.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 13 2011, 02:27 PM~20546633
> *Yea bro a little I can't take on a lot of work one cuz of the room and two cuz of the time.
> *


:thumbsup: that seems to be a major factor for many people


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 13 2011, 02:14 PM~20546985
> *:thumbsup: that seems to be a major factor for many people
> *


Yea homie it is next.week I'm going to training school to get my certifications in the union


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats coo bro congrats and good luck in this day and age you gotta get that paper to make that paper


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I got some union balls for sale. let me know bro 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=594353&hl=


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup everyone!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 20 2011, 04:19 PM~20594412
> *Sup everyone!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Got some 8" comp cylinders for sale brand new!!!!!


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

65 impala lowers wrapped and molded by my homie BACKYARD CUSTOMS did it again clean and great work


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Whats up TTT for BYC


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

GarciaJ100 said:


> Whats up TTT for BYC


 What's up homie. Thanks for the bump!! Just staying busy with this 9 to 5 and building too. Fuck its tiring especially cuz of my shift


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


> TTT


What's up homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up homie


cutty is looking real good bro... lets dyno that big block !!!!


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## shandy224 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hydraulic Torque Wrench Company Rapid-Torc sells Hydraulic Torque Wrench, Hydraulic Torque Wrenches Hydraulic Pumps, Hydraulic Bolting Tools,

----------------------------------------
clases de inglés en Valencia
cursos de inglés en Valencia
estudiar ingles en Valencia


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

So is this spam!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

qvo Vato, how we looking over there homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

GarciaJ100 said:


> qvo Vato, how we looking over there homie


Bad homie but I'm gonna keep pushing homie!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


> cutty is looking real good bro... lets dyno that big block !!!!


That's a good idea lol


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:wave::420::420:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Bad homie but I'm gonna keep pushing homie!


no ay otra... "PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT"


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup everybody!!! Joe sal Danny jimmy ya homie no ahi otra but I'm gonna shoot for next week to be done with the caddy. Have homeboy on them streets for the summer.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

And then my car lol j/k get yo hustle on playa


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

GarciaJ100 said:


> And then my car lol j/k get yo hustle on playa


Probably homie you never know. uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

sup homies! finally found ur page! TTT


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Mideast said:


> sup homies! finally found ur page! TTT


Sup moe !!! Lol coo what you think bout it? Am I going to c you around at the upcoming events?



PURA SANGRE said:


> :wave:


Q-onda Joe! Nice night for a cruise homie!


----------



## Shorty23 (Sep 3, 2008)

WHATZ UP ALEX!!!! THIS YA HOMIE SHORTY:wave:LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY 2 DO MY UPPER A-ARMS ON THE CADDY BRO..:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Shorty23 said:


> WHATZ UP ALEX!!!! THIS YA HOMIE SHORTY:wave:LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY 2 DO MY UPPER A-ARMS ON THE CADDY BRO..:thumbsup:


uffin:sup shorty ill be hitting you up soon.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup moe !!! Lol coo what you think bout it? Am I going to c you around at the upcoming events?
> 
> 
> 
> Q-onda Joe! Nice night for a cruise homie!


i know il be at ur show for sure! i have that weekend off  and TTT homies!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up Moe... 

TTT for the BYC


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


> whats up Moe...
> 
> TTT for the BYC


 What's up homie


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

T T T


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up homie


qvo, how late yall stay @ the park last night... pinch cutty sounds mean,


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

GarciaJ100 said:


> qvo, how late yall stay @ the park last night... pinch cutty sounds mean,


we left like at 8ish... it could sound meaner :biggrin: we still need to tweak it a lil more then we can dyno it


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

any one intrested in a used chrome piston pump, has a # 9 or 11 gear in it.. asking $450 or best offer


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:wave: oloh


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Wassup moe!!!


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Wassup moe!!!


What's up alex how u been


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

20 Minutes said:


> :wave:


Sup 20!!! You should come hang with us July 2 for our get together 





silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up alex how u been


Sup Danny ! Just working homie trying to get this money homie. How the rides coming along


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

on to the next one!! hope you guys like it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Clean ass work. TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

good work brotha... keep it up I say take a break from this and finish the YOUR cutty !!!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks guys I still have minor touches to do and ill have some pics up


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Thanks guys I still have minor touches to do and ill have some pics up


Nice homie


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> on to the next one!! hope you guys like it


 nice alex!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::420:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks Danny, thanks Joe.uffin:uffin::h5:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

GarciaJ100 said:


> good work brotha... keep it up I say take a break from this and finish the YOUR cutty !!!!!!


I know bro hopefully soon my my luck will get better cuz I have to thank god my luck is not bad he truly gave me a gift


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:yes::yes:


gold cutt 84 said:


> I know bro hopefully soon my my luck will get better cuz I have to thank god my luck is not bad he truly gave me a gift


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

gold cutt 84 said:


> on to the next one!! hope you guys like it


:wow:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Team CCE said:


> :wow:


:wave::thumbsup::h5: sup homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

gold cutt 84 said:


> on to the next one!! hope you guys like it


 looks good alex great work


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

BIG BOPPER said:


> looks good alex great work


Thanks benny I try my best on all the homies cars


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

how much for the piston pump shipp to brawley california 92227


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

omar.soto96 said:


> how much for the piston pump shipp to brawley california 92227


that's my homie Garciaj100 pump hit him up he still got it.uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

omar.soto96 said:


> how much for the piston pump shipp to brawley california 92227


$450 shipped


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

MAJESTICS C.C.
CHICAGO GET TOGETHER/picnic
SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY (i55)


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

MAJESTICS C.C.
CHICAGO GET TOGETHER/picnic
SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY (i55)


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:wave:uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up alex


Freakin busy homie not enuff time in the day to finish what I have to do and work bro. Hut look at it this way if I had time I wouldn't have jobs Lolol. Best thing is try to finish them up in respectable time.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que onda alex :wave: u gonna swing anything sat


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> que onda alex :wave: u gonna swing anything sat


wish I was Joe, I'm working on a car for solitos but just not enuff time to finish it up homie. I will have to c what it do another day. Did you get your hood fixed ?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Freakin busy homie not enuff time in the day to finish what I have to do and work bro. Hut look at it this way if I had time I wouldn't have jobs Lolol. Best thing is try to finish them up in respectable time.


 That's true homie I know what u mean


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> wish I was Joe, I'm working on a car for solitos but just not enuff time to finish it up homie. I will have to c what it do another day. Did you get your hood fixed ?


 yea bro memo from damage hookd me up with a hood and paint picking up tomm,we'll take a cruise in the caddy saturday you drive so u could hit it! i got 12 new super starts! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> wish I was Joe, I'm working on a car for solitos but just not enuff time to finish it up homie. I will have to c what it do another day. Did you get your hood fixed ?


 yea bro memo from damage hookd me up with a hood and paint picking up tomm,we'll take a cruise in the caddy saturday you drive so u could hit it! i got 12 new super starts! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

PURA SANGRE said:


> yea bro memo from damage hookd me up with a hood and paint picking up tomm,we'll take a cruise in the caddy saturday you drive so u could hit it! i got 12 new super starts! :biggrin::biggrin:


nice so we nose up El Toro with your lac  just playing homie im not ready yet !!!! lol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> yea bro memo from damage hookd me up with a hood and paint picking up tomm,we'll take a cruise in the caddy saturday you drive so u could hit it! i got 12 new super starts! :biggrin::biggrin:


Sounds good homie for sure!! Hell yea them super starts are good I put 6 in a Monte I built for one of my homies ill have it there on saturday


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


> nice so we nose up El Toro with your lac  just playing homie im not ready yet !!!! lol


 hell yea jimmy cuando queras!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sounds good homie for sure!! Hell yea them super starts are good I put 6 in a Monte I built for one of my homies ill have it there on saturday


:thumbsup: orale bro


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sounds good homie for sure!! Hell yea them super starts are good I put 6 in a Monte I built for one of my homies ill have it there on saturday


:thumbsup: orale bro


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Had a badass time at the magestics picnic homie alex got my caddy swangin!! Never seen it the high!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> Had a badass time at the magestics picnic homie alex got my caddy swangin!! Never seen it the high!


I'm glad you had a good time homie. So what's next for the caddy bro ?


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> I'm glad you had a good time homie. So what's next for the caddy bro ?


 Not much bro prob just change some fittings and the chains up front ..its hard im trying to do something with my 78 also I just got a frame for that one.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Had a good time in the picnic thanxs for a good time homie.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

:wave::wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :wave::wave:


Sup godfather !!!!! We got to get together soon buddy !!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Had a good time in the picnic thanxs for a good time homie.


It was a good time for sire homie the low rat is mean as hell!!!! It had me shaken on my boots Lolol!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que onda alex damm bro i didnt kno you guys had a conjunto saturday!!!!i love that shit ass much ass lowriding! i almost took my accordion sat but i took my dj instead thanks for letting me turn him on eventually :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> It was a good time for sire homie the low rat is mean as hell!!!! It had me shaken on my boots Lolol!!!!!


Thanxs homie try to be different and people can hear me coming don't need a horn lol


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Thanxs homie try to be different and people can hear me coming don't need a horn lol


how bout a train horn! lol


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Thanxs homie try to be different and people can hear me coming don't need a horn lol


how bout a train horn! lol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Next time we do something ill defiantly hit you up to c if you want to do the generator thing. Or shit homie my Lil bro is in a banda homie they would jam for you uffin: uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

You can defiantly hear the cutty coming homie . Bob did a awesome job


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTMFT 4 the BYC


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

What up Alex, where's the latest pics of your ride?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Team CCE said:


> What up Alex, where's the latest pics of your ride?


Sorry bro np new pics if I were to show you I think you would be very disappointed . It's got about a inch of dust on it there's no money and no time


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

gold cutt 84 said:


> on to the next one!! hope you guys like it


good work man:h5:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que dise alex? you going sunday??


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks phantom. A donde Joe ? I'm going to try and make it to ill state big bodys in waukeegan.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Thanks phantom. A donde Joe ? I'm going to try and make it to ill state big bodys in waukeegan.


 yep bro that one were gonna try and go to ....


----------



## FuckU (Jul 16, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> on to the next one!! hope you guys like it




Sweet set-up there :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> yep bro that one were gonna try and go to ....


I'm going to try to be up there. You got the Cadillac ready?


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> I'm going to try to be up there. You got the Cadillac ready?


 yes its working but I havent got my fittings in yet well hop it anyways!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> yes its working but I havent got my fittings in yet well hop it anyways!!!


Hell yea sounds good bro can't wait to c what it do!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


 ooh:thumbsup: shit ya mero o que jimmy!!!!!!! lookin good bro


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

PURA SANGRE said:


> ooh:thumbsup: shit ya mero o que jimmy!!!!!!! lookin good bro


almost carnal almost


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Alex What would be easier, Doing the Blac magic extenders or trying to get some 91-93 A-Arms? I'm having a hard time finding the A-arms


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

pitbull166 said:


> Alex What would be easier, Doing the Blac magic extenders or trying to get some 91-93 A-Arms? I'm having a hard time finding the A-arms


If your having a hard time those spoon extentions are easy to install


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

FuckU said:


> Sweet set-up there :thumbsup:


Thank you.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up alex


Sup homie!!! How is going ?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up Bruce !!!:x:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup homie!!! How is going ?


Shit bro just working I see ur keeping busy that's good.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Shit bro just working I see ur keeping busy that's good.


Yea its backed up here bro just trying to keep up homie uffin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup Frank!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*BACKYARD CUSTOMS... *


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

GarciaJ100 said:


> whats up Bruce !!!:x:


Hot as hell.......work as usual, same ol.uffin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Team CCE said:


> Hot as hell.......work as usual, same ol.uffin:


same thing here up to 116 with the heat index,, no good for hoppers huh lol trying to hustle every which way possible so i we can bring out my lac... we'll see what happens lol


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

SPOOK82 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


qvo spook I aint forget about you homie just had a busy day i send those pics when I get out of work


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: :420:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

check out my first low alex 77 monte..summer of 1987!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

then i built this one in 1989...this was summer 1989 .


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

then i built this one in 1989...this was summer 1989 .
View attachment 339851


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

thought u might get kick out of these old skool pics bro!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

That's straight bro my pops had a Monte like that back in the day too round the same time . What is the next event bro so we can have a couple beers ?


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> That's straight bro my pops had a Monte like that back in the day too round the same time . What is the next event bro so we can have a couple beers ?


 gonna try and make the streetstyle picnic and for sure tha street low show in ind. but any weekend u guys got time crusie out to elgin to my crib drink some cold ones and cook out.:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

PURA SANGRE said:


> gonna try and make the streetstyle picnic and for sure tha street low show in ind. but any weekend u guys got time crusie out to elgin to my crib drink some cold ones and cook out.:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: nice pics loco


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


> :thumbsup: nice pics loco


 thans jimmy! when yall gonna come to visit elgin a mi casa?:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Defiantly bro


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

PURA SANGRE said:


> thans jimmy! when yall gonna come to visit elgin a mi casa?:biggrin:


pues cuando invitas loco... we always down to party mon-sun


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


> pues cuando invitas loco... we always down to party mon-sun


 yall have an open invite homie !!! WHENEVER JIMMY!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> yall have an open invite homie !!! WHENEVER JIMMY!


Orale Joe ! uffin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Orale Joe ! uffin:


 SOON HOMIE YOU LET ME KNO WHEN U GOT TIME BRO I KNO U GOT A BUSY SCHDEULE!:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for the BYC


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

GarciaJ100 said:


> TTT for the BYC


:thumbsup::thumbsup::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Pulled the engine and gonna do some.front end work ! This is flaco from solitos ride hopefully ill have it done for streetstyle picnic


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Looking nice homie


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

*whats up*

What's up homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby


Lolol wassup Danny ! Well as for me more work nunca se acava carnal !


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:wave: QUE ONDA U GETTING THOSE ARMS ON FOR SILVER?


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Pulled the engine and gonna do some.front end work ! This is flaco from solitos ride hopefully ill have it done for streetstyle picnic


Hell Yea Alex, Hooking up the Brotha Flaco's Ride!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> :wave: QUE ONDA U GETTING THOSE ARMS ON FOR SILVER?


Yea bro I got the top ones taken care of but the bottom ball joints are giving me problems homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

pitbull166 said:


> Hell Yea Alex, Hooking up the Brotha Flaco's Ride!


Sup pit ! Yea bro decided to really get down and fix all those Lil problems with it should be a whole new monster when I'm done .


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Yea bro I got the top ones taken care of but the bottom ball joints are giving me problems homie


 dude that made them says thire napa 'unbreakeables'? prob 78 chevy 3/4 ton pick up ..if that helps homie post up a pic when u get them on!!!:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> dude that made them says thire napa 'unbreakeables'? prob 78 chevy 3/4 ton pick up ..if that helps homie post up a pic when u get them on!!!:biggrin:


The problem I'm having is the ball joint is too big for the spindle and a stock ball joint is too small for the press sleeve. ill get it worked out homie .


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> The problem I'm having is the ball joint is too big for the spindle and a stock ball joint is too small for the press sleeve. ill get it worked out homie .


 im sure u will bro post up that pic when u do! :thumbsup: those r sum heavy duty lowers rite thir


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Looking good homie


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup Danny sup spook enjoyed a day off so I didn't get nothing done


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

qvo alex just bout ready for some touch ups on el toro


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


> qvo alex just bout ready for some touch ups on el toro


 What's up jimmy


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Lmk


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup Danny sup spook enjoyed a day off so I didn't get nothing done


 I know what u mean homie always happens.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up jimmy


we almost ready bro...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

GarciaJ100 said:


> we almost ready bro...


  will it be there sunday?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Los Neighbors said:


> will it be there sunday?


tryin to make it its the wifes b-day sat so not sure how long i can work it


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

GarciaJ100 said:


> TTT for the BYC


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:h5: QUE ONDA BRO


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Que onda homies !!! Shit just busy here with little stuff coming in to get done uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> :h5: QUE ONDA BRO


Sup Joe you getting ready for Sunday ?


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup Joe you getting ready for Sunday ?[/QUOTE ima try to go bro i kno my primos are going..the caddy needs a rear end so i cant drive it on the highway rite now..aver si voy bro ill see u up thir


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie how's work


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


 Looks good jimmy


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up homie how's work


Put in some much needed work today on a car from solitos I have to get ready for streetlow show.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Looks good jimmy


 I really like this kit cuz he likes the lock up and gives him real good drive ability at any height uffin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT
:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> TTT:wave:


Sup frankie!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

MR.MEMO said:


>


 dam i got served lmao


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:drama::drama::rimshot:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> who gives a fuck jimmy its all for fun anyway !!!i was lowriding when most those ****** were in diapers anyway !! who gives a shit who gets higher to me im happy to see any car lift off !! buts thats just me!!!:rofl:


uffin: uffin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Put in some much needed work today on a car from solitos I have to get ready for streetlow show.


 im gonna try n make the street low too:x:hno:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

gonna try to drive my car to street low


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup frankie!!!!!


sup:wave: whats good? me just getting ready for Dropfest, and u?


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

GarciaJ100 said:


> gonna try to drive my car to street low


:thumbsup:
Bro, I hopped my shit and drove 1hr. to get home, it fills really good


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

GarciaJ100 said:


> gonna try to drive my car to street low


LEMME KNOW IMMA DRIVE MY CUTTY UP TO STREETLOW MAYBE WE CAN ALL MEET UP AND CRUISE UP DEEP


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> sup:wave: whats good? me just getting ready for Dropfest, and u?


Just working bro I have to finish a car up for solitos for streetlow show and I have a lot to go. When is drop fest ?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

SPOOK82 said:


> LEMME KNOW IMMA DRIVE MY CUTTY UP TO STREETLOW MAYBE WE CAN ALL MEET UP AND CRUISE UP DEEP


That would be dope to get a line of hoppers and drive them down to the streetlow show uffin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Just working bro I have to finish a car up for solitos for streetlow show and I have a lot to go. When is drop fest ?


Saturday


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> :thumbsup:
> Bro, I hopped my shit and drove 1hr. to get home, it fills really good


drove to Joliet last year with it but now with the suspension i wanna see how its gonna ride on a long trip


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Engine went back in but still have more work to do


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Big thanks to my homie el carnicero for helping me out today!!! Man I'm going to change your name to life saver Lolol!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What up homie


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Engine went back in but still have more work to do


 you do some clean work bro!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup Danny Como andas ? Sup Joe thanks for the complement homie I try my best not everything is as clean I would like it to be homie .


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Engine went back in but still have more work to do


lookin good faM... your doin the dam thing


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

GarciaJ100 said:


> lookin good faM... your doin the dam thing


Thanks bro , I'm tired as hell but getting it done .


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Thanks bro , I'm tired as hell but getting it done .


i bet homie hechale ganas.. hard work will pay off soon


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


>


 hey alex i just noticed this last car your working was just like one of my first lowriders!78-79 regal


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

gold cutt 84 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> hey alex i just noticed this last car your working was just like one of my first lowriders!78-79 regal


O yea bro this is walter's car from solitos c.c hopefully we will c what it can do soon just finishing it up


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> O yea bro this is walter's car from solitos c.c hopefully we will c what it can do soon just finishing it up


 orale alex do your thing bro !!:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> orale alex do your thing bro !!:thumbsup:


thanks homie you guys are doing the Damm thing as well bro keep it up!!! uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Flaco ready to roll again !


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que onda alex!!!!!! hey bro i want to say thank you for bringing us the beer from the chi everyone knew indiana had no beer sales on sunday except us !!!!! thanks again homie u came thru big time:thumbsup: i dont think i coulda drank another MGD !:thumbsdown: ill give u your cooler at the pesados bro .....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

It's coo Joe no problem homie ill c you at the pesados show


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for BYC


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Backyard Customs


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> It's coo Joe no problem homie ill c you at the pesados show


 damm badass is that my 78 coupe??looks good tho


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


> Backyard Customs


 nice!! thats a badass ride and rare too dont see many 2 doors !:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Gracias Joe I try very hard to do it right


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Delivered to the owner !!!! uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow it looks good homie keep it up


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Wow it looks good homie keep it up


Thanks bro just need to get some batterys and c it perform


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que onda alex any of you guys going to mike jrs wake?:angel:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> que onda alex any of you guys going to mike jrs wake?:angel:


You know it homie ill c u there


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Good shots englewood ! Didn't have my camera with me that day


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Good shots englewood ! Didn't have my camera with me that day


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Delivered to the owner !!!! uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## arjames (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice and cool cars!!! i wish i have one of those


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

arjames said:


> very nice and cool cars!!! i wish i have one of those


Thanks homie! Keep working at it and you can have what ever you dream of . When I first got into this I never thought I would be doing things like i am


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

sup bro when do you have time and or space in ur garage to check my caddy bro?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Orale Joe!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


lookin good jimmy!!! did u hop it?:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

naw.... just showed it off... saving it to hop against you lol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Looking good jimmy !!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> lookin good jimmy!!! did u hop it?:biggrin:


Sup Joe I cleans up the front pumps cuz it looks like u got some leaks but I'm going to check ot all out tomorrow.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


> naw.... just showed it off... saving it to hop against you lol


 whenever u want to jimmy !!! but remember if you stick u lose :rofl:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup Joe I cleans up the front pumps cuz it looks like u got some leaks but I'm going to check ot all out tomorrow.


 thanks bro yea my rear cyclinders been leaking for a while now...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

PURA SANGRE said:


> whenever u want to jimmy !!! but remember if you stick u lose :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

this might be a problem lolol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> this might be a problem lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE ALEX BACKYARD CUSTOMS


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

what's up alex keeping busy


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Over 30 CATEGORIES we will be adding a DOMESTIC CATAGORY
Pay outs for HOPPERS: Single-Double. Radical if we have enough cars
1st- $300 2nd-$150 3rd-$50 
3 cars to make a catagory


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> what's up alex keeping busy


Yea bro a little bit. It was a good road trip homie Lil problems but thankfully nothing major .


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> Over 30 CATEGORIES we will be adding a DOMESTIC CATAGORYPay outs for HOPPERS: Single-Double. Radical if we have enough cars1st- $300 2nd-$150 3rd-$50 3 cars to make a catagory


C yall there


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Yea bro a little bit. It was a good road trip homie Lil problems but thankfully nothing major .


 That's true homie had a good time and good thing we were prepared too.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for the BYC


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave::wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Come on out and support on 9-11Proceeds are going to a great cause. We cant make this a success without all you riders though.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Yea bro a little bit. It was a good road trip homie Lil problems but thankfully nothing major .


 :thumbsup: very true we cant always anticipate issues just gotta try and be prepared for them


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Los Neighbors said:


> :thumbsup: very true we cant always anticipate issues just gotta try and be prepared for them


Thankfully we were prepared or at least able to improvise


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> uffin:


Sup homie !!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Shit just chilling this week waiting for the u.p.s man homie. Don't think ill get my package till Monday now


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

They should of shipped it post office u would of got it Saturday we work lol


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:wave: sup bro howd it go today ? who took the hop?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> :wave: sup bro howd it go today ? who took the hop?


sup homie !!! Switch happy Mario , and homie Jose from goodtimes took the hop


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> They should of shipped it post office u would of got it Saturday we work lol


I know bro would have been good if I would have got them on Friday though so I could get some work done


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

congrats on your new job playa.. hopefully it allows you more time to work on your car


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

hey alex its was nice to see you up at the outfit show homie. i'm serious about getting some work then so let me know when you got space and time. and if you ever need anything hit me up that goes for all of majestics. 708-890-4901. ttmft for backyard customs


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

angelm75 said:


> hey alex its was nice to see you up at the outfit show homie. i'm serious about getting some work then so let me know when you got space and time. and if you ever need anything hit me up that goes for all of majestics. 708-890-4901. ttmft for backyard customs


It was good seeing you to bro ill let you know when I can do some work but cor now I'm going to try and put some work on my car .


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

GarciaJ100 said:


> congrats on your new job playa.. hopefully it allows you more time to work on your car[/QUOTEThanks bro hopefully it does


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

GarciaJ100 said:


> dam i got served lmao


it all in fun


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

:wave:WHAT UP ALEX JUST PASSING THUR HOMIE TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex how's ur new job going homie.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup Jose, Danny, jonny . Job orientation today won't get dirty till tomorrow


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Orale bro that's cool good luck.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Thankfully we were prepared or at least able to improvise


 :thumbsup: very true


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex how's the new job going.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Los Neighbors said:


> :thumbsup: very true


 What's up bro how's the caddy doing


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

What it do Alex, Do I have to pic a number to get in Backyard customs? lol.. I see you been hella busy


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up alex how's the new job going.


It's good bro its not letting me in the garage bro they got me running like 10 hr days


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bro how's the caddy doing


The car is being real stubborn homie if it ain't one thing its another .


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

pitbull166 said:


> What it do Alex, Do I have to pic a number to get in Backyard customs? lol.. I see you been hella busy


Been real busy pit I still have flacos car here which should be done for the weekend if I ever make it in the garage .


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que onda mi alex! got get this heavy mofo up a few more inches next year!!:rofl::rofl::x:got to at least get outta the chipping zone!!:roflmao:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

hey bro lmk when its convenient to pick up those a arms..post pics :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Simon homie ill get on it . Call me tomorrow we can talk


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie it was nice chilling today.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's up homie just passing threw


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup Danny, pinky !!! It was a good day a little rainy but good. That Monte ready for Vegas homie ?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

WHATS UP ALEX!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup homies !!! Good time this weekend


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie yes it was bro had a good time like always.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT hope everything is going good for you


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

qvo Alex... hope yall had a good vacation....


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

what's up homie


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


> qvo Alex... hope yall had a good vacation....


 What's up jimmy how's everything bro.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

so far so good bro... whats up with you what you got planed for the Cutty


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

GarciaJ100 said:


> qvo Alex... hope yall had a good vacation....


wat up jimmy! how did it go at the shoot?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


> so far so good bro... whats up with you what you got planed for the Cutty


 I dunno yet. Bro will see what's up got a lot of ideas though.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup everyone !!! Thanks for all the bumps I haven't been on much do to my new job. The shops been closed this place keeps me too busy to even do anything . It's looking like a one day a week type thing right now . Hope all of yall are doing good .


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

silver-metal 82 said:


> I dunno yet. Bro will see what's up got a lot of ideas though.


thats good bro... it dont stop !!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup everyone !!! Thanks for all the bumps I haven't been on much do to my new job. The shops been closed this place keeps me too busy to even do anything . It's looking like a one day a week type thing right now . Hope all of yall are doing good .


keep your head up brotha, make that green and lets work together to bring out the cutty for 2012


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


> keep your head up brotha, make that green and lets work together to bring out the cutty for 2012


:wave:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:420: :wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> :420: :wave:


:wave: sup Joe how you doing


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's up homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up homie


Wassup bro ! Saw some of those Vegas pics cars look good ! You guys make it back home yet ?


----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Wassup bro ! Saw some of those Vegas pics cars look good ! You guys make it back home yet ?


 Yeah lol. Trip was awesome results were even more awesome lol. For a couple stupid g-bodies we repped the Midwest well.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex don't work to hard homie.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah lol. Trip was awesome results were even more awesome lol. For a couple stupid g-bodies we repped the Midwest well.


Good to hear you guys had fun I sure missed out this year


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up alex don't work to hard homie.


Hahaha never that homie


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

some work i got going for this week! fix some drop mounts install adjustable trailing arms and put some different swivel ball cups..















​You do nice work...
How much for a set of these, uppers and lowers [Black and or Chrome] (79Caddy) sent to 75063


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Twonpas said:


> some work i got going for this week! fix some drop mounts install adjustable trailing arms and put some different swivel ball cups..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were bought from black magic hydraulics


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

jtek said:


> heres my backyard setup...not too bad.. :biggrin:


Damn Alex, This setup is clean as hell! I cant wait to bring you the Ride Homie!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup pit , lol I didn't do that one homie


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup pit , lol I didn't do that one homie


My Bad, That dude Shouldnt be posting pics unlees you did IT! Lol


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN NEVER KNEW U HAD THIS TOPIC......LOL ......IMA CHECK IT FROM 1ST PAGE


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Q-VO HOMEBOY LONG TIME NO TALK


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup pigeon , Joe ! Como andan ?its been a while Joe how are things with you ?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT qvooo alex


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup pigeon , Joe ! Como andan ?its been a while Joe how are things with you ?


 NADA BRO MAYBE A WEEK OR SO LEFT IN MY SEASON  GOTTA GET IN BACKYARD CUSTOMS AFTER THE HOLIDAYS TO GET THE CADDY ROLLIN BY SPRING! :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie how u been


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

@ Joe hope you can start up strong next year with work homie. Sup Danny how you been ? I'm ok just working and putting in some serious time in the garage


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> @ Joe hope you can start up strong next year with work homie. Sup Danny how you been ? I'm ok just working and putting in some serious time in the garage


That's good homie keeping busy.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Que onda Danny !!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex just wanted to wish u a merry christmas and hope u keeping busy.


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

hit me up homie i need my wife's upper a arms on her caddy extended and mold let me know when i could drop them off and how much 708-890-4901


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT
:wave: whats up Alex!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!









 Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Qvole Alex! Lets go to Arizona!:rofl:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

PURA SANGRE said:


> Qvole Alex! Lets go to Arizona!:rofl:


vamonos!! lolol i would have to quite work lolol


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

SPOOK82 said:


> BUMP


uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

qvvooo alex


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up alex how u been.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup fellas !!! I been busy working and sleeping kinda sucks but theres no other choice. How you guys doing ?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup fellas !!! I been busy working and sleeping kinda sucks but theres no other choice. How you guys doing ?


That's good to hear homie keeping busy I know the feeling but what can we do.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

What up Alex! Take a break ! Thats good ur busy bro


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup everyone !!! I been too busy with my new job but trying to do some side hustle to raise money for my car to get done this year so I can cruise again


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

That's good to hear homie.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

gold cutt 84 said:


> Sup everyone !!! I been too busy with my new job but trying to do some side hustle to raise money for my car to get done this year so I can cruise again


 you can cruise or hit my shit Alex cuando quieras homeboy!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend.!!!!  Whether you are headed to a Car Show, Pool party, Picnic or Camping trip…… remember that Memorial Day Weekend is a time to have double celebration…… a chance to hang out with family and friends…... But more importantly time to remember and honor those who risked their lives to protect us and our country!
THANK YOU! 








 Please be safe!!!! ♥ Norma


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn toro ***** looks bad ass fuck!!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 511199


uffin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

green reaper said:


> :thumbsup:


 hows your build goin


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

GarciaJ100 said:


> hows your build goin



This heat/humidity is just kickn my ass man... Its just not letting me do what I need to do. Got the top to open/close and latch. NOW is all on the detail which takes time. Pics will be posted once I finish the bodywork :x:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Come and enjoy Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangre *Inside and Outside Car Show at Club Premier in East Dundee, Illinois this Saturday July 28, 2012. Show will be covered by Streetlow Magazine and Roll'n Videos. Over 30 catagories including Best of Show, Best Set- Up, Best Paint, Best Chrome, Best Mural, Best Interior, Best Engine, Best Audio and Best Club Participation. Live music, games, prizes, raffles, food and Car Hopping Competition. Please NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL. Vendor are more then welcome for more info call 224-522-0299








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

TTT


----------

